# AquaClear 25 takes an hour to restart



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm hoping someone might have some thoughts on this. I've had the AquaClear 25 HOB for about a year (used) and have never had trouble with it.

Today I was doing my weekly maintenance and had it unplugged for about an hour. After priming it I plugged it back in and nothing happened. There wasn't even the hint of the usual gurgling as it starts up. It sounded completely dead so I rushed out to get a replacement leaving it plugged in. I was gone for about an hour. When I got home I was just about to get the new HOB out of its box when suddenly I heard the usual gurgling of my HOB and it miraculously comes back to life.

Has anyone experienced this before? Is there something that can cause this (like air in some part of it) or is this a sign that it could be dying?

Thanks.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Well you did buy it used so you don't know how old it actually was or even if the seller bought it new or used. The impeller is probably on its way out or the motor itself. What I do in the same scenario after water change and it doesn't start up is to move the intake aside and poke the impeller with a chopstick and it starts right away.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

coldmantis said:


> Well you did buy it used so you don't know how old it actually was or even if the seller bought it new or used. The impeller is probably on its way out or the motor itself. What I do in the same scenario after water change and it doesn't start up is to move the intake aside and poke the impeller with a chopstick and it starts right away.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Thanks for this potential fix if it happens again. I wouldn't have thought to do that.

You're absolutely right in that I have no idea about it's age or anything else about it such as how it was handled. I also think it might be an older/discontinued model because there was no 25 available at my LFS (my tank is a 15g so I picked up the 20) and even looking up parts (like an impeller) I don't see the model listed on the Hagen replacement parts page. There's only a 20, 30, 50, 70, 110 (which are the same models at my LFS).

I was going to return the 20 but might keep it just in case.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*aquaclear*

yes as was said above , prob on its way to be finicky , give it a few more chances if it continues swap it out or use it till it craps out u already have the new one .. spares are always a good idea cause mostly they stop working when the stores are closed and no way to get one...
yes as above says use a object to get it spinning sometimes u can fit your fingers in there to get it moving ...
cheers and good luck 
tom


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Did you clean the impeller?


----------



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

tom g said:


> yes as was said above , prob on its way to be finicky , give it a few more chances if it continues swap it out or use it till it craps out u already have the new one .. spares are always a good idea cause mostly they stop working when the stores are closed and no way to get one...
> yes as above says use a object to get it spinning sometimes u can fit your fingers in there to get it moving ...
> cheers and good luck
> tom


You are exactly right in that the rule of law seems to be that they have to die after all the stores have closed. I was lucky in that I actually had 30 mins before my LFS closed. Mental note to self is to do maintenance a lot earlier in the day... just in case.  I said to the person at the checkout that the one thing that strikes fear in the heart of any aquarist is the sound of silence coming from the filter. LOL I will most likely keep the new one as a backup.


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

That happens with my aqua clear 30 when the impeller gets dirty. Remove the pump from filter, and slide the impeller out. Clean it throughly and be sure to clean the impeller housing too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A worn shaft can make it difficult to start. Check it for wear. Often you can take a worn one, flip it over and go for a number of years.


----------



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks so much for your replies ashtonfitzgerald and BillD. I didn't even realize these pumps could be opened up although realistically I guess any mechanical device can be pulled apart. 

With not knowing the history of it (having bought it used) nor its age I suspect it's what everyone that replied has suggested. It could be the impeller (or other parts) are getting gummed up with gunk or are wearing out.

Today is maintenance day and the first time since last week that I will be restarting it so I'll see if I have still have issues (either today or at some future point). At least I still have the new one I bought so I won't be in panic mode like last week if it crashes on me. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

I thought I would give everyone a quick update. The same thing happened after shutting it off to do my weekly maintenance. I tried the chopstick solution and sure enough that did the trick (and nearly snapped the chopstick in half).

I'm going to pull it apart next weekend to see what's going on because it seems to be a recurring problem now. Hopefully it just needs to be cleaned but at least the chopstick methods works for now. 

THANKS again to everyone for your help!


----------



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh and for anyone that has this problem and doesn't have any chopsticks on hand the smaller bamboo skewers work as well (that's what I used) although be careful if using these because they are a lot thinner and snap far easier (as I nearly discovered). I got mine out just in time.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

Instead of a chopstick, try a regular drinking straw instead. It has enough flex and it's plasticy enough that it won't damage your impeller and it won't snap.


----------



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

brycon said:


> Instead of a chopstick, try a regular drinking straw instead. It has enough flex and it's plasticy enough that it won't damage your impeller and it won't snap.


That's even better (and safer). Thanks for that suggestion! Glad to know a straw is strong enough to kickstart the impeller. I would never have thought of that!


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Karen00 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm hoping someone might have some thoughts on this. I've had the AquaClear 25 HOB for about a year (used) and have never had trouble with it.
> 
> ...


 I have used Aquaclear HOB for many years and they are the best, by far. As for your problem, pull out the intake tube, plug in the motor, insert a pencil, sharp end down, and give the impeller a quick spin, but remember, the motor is plugged, and the start will be quick. Sometimes when the power goes out, I use this method, and it works every time.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

It was mentioned already 

The issue is the impeller shaft 

Easy fix and it's cheap 

You can buy the replacement from big als or most LFS

I personally use RC car axel rods and cut them to size


----------



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi all. I thought I would give everyone an update. I had to do some stuff in my tank today which meant shutting down the filter. I figured this was as good a time as any to open it up and check out the impeller. What a surprise it was to see how much gunk had accumulated down the shaft and around the impeller. After cleaning it out and wiping off the impeller I popped it back in and it fired up right away. The bonus is that it's soooooooooooo quiet now! I keep thinking it has stopped because I can't hear it anymore. 

Thanks so much to everyone for your help and suggestions. It's advice like this that makes the community and forum so great! I really appreciate it!


----------

